# Another remake thread... Remember this one Fuscus?



## BredliFreak (Jan 2, 2016)

Once upon a time a princess called Belle~Belinda started a thread making a story chain.

LETS DO THIS!

Once upon a time, I (BredliFreak) was walking from Canberra to Castle Hill for the expo, but when I arrived at Wollongong I encountered...

Lets try and get this 100 pages long, thats the challenge


----------



## cement (Jan 3, 2016)

a dude who told me I was actually in Newcastle,


----------



## Snapped (Jan 3, 2016)

Newcastle upon Tyne no less....In the UK!! How was this even possible, did I enter a parallel universe or something? Feeling rather cold in my summer clothes, I started to shiver and turned around to find a......


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 3, 2016)

wild ianinoz. He was back, and not happy. Lizzy was by his side, though this time she was different. Something had changed about her, and that was...


----------



## Herpo (Jan 3, 2016)

her fashion sense. She was wearing a tutu, way different from her normal hipster clothing. That was when I noticed...


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 4, 2016)

Her lizard death stare. It wasn't like normal, it seemed super heated as if she had laser vision. I now realised what they were going to do, but suddenly out of some conveniently place bushes...


----------



## Trewin (Jan 4, 2016)

A potatoe eating sausage appeared and said......


----------



## Herpo (Jan 4, 2016)

"Do not be afraid, young one, for I am here to help you." and with that, he turned towards Ianinoz and...


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 4, 2016)

Chanted a satanic chant, summoning Dr Danny Brown riding a giant chameleon gecko that poops rainbows and breathes fire. After defeating ianinoz and Lazer Lizzy, Danny told me to jump on the gecko, and then at the speed of light we arrived...


----------



## Herpo (Jan 4, 2016)

At a reptile smugglers lab. Seeing hundreds of mistreated reptiles, our heroes decided to...


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 4, 2016)

Call in the heavy artillery. The sausage again chanted a satanic chant and suddenly every APS member ever (except for ianinoz) arrived, taking the herps for themselves. At the back corner of the room there was a door blocked by a gecko rack full of translucent Occidentalis. I moved them out of the way, and through the door was one of the most beautiful enclosures I had ever seen, which happened to house...


----------



## Herpo (Jan 4, 2016)

A compsognathus. But our victory was short lived, as Ianinoz quickly recovered, summoning with him the Shovel Wielders. The APS force summoned their most active members to go toe to toe with the shovel wielders. I could see that...


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 4, 2016)

Donald Trump unmasked himself to be a shovel wielder, and Herpo was fighting fiercely against him, with the therapod by his side. A bright light disrupted the battle. The sausage was revealing his true form that was...


----------



## Herpo (Jan 4, 2016)

The form of a ninja. Moving beside an exhausted Herpo, the ninja knocked out the bloodied Donald with an uppercut to the head. Moving beside Jamie, the ninja proceeded to aid in his battle against...


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 5, 2016)

ianinoz, and Lazer Lizzy. As an APS Veteran, Jamie had experience in battling the arrogant site noobs. Where the translucent occies were held, there was a small child, fondling them and collecting their dropping tails. It was robthegeek! (hilarious thread btw, you should read his thread) In order to save the geckos from being molested, BredliFreak lunged at him with his...


----------



## Shotta (Jan 6, 2016)

Hands reaching out in an inappropriate manner,Yelling"I'LL FONDLE YOU"


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 6, 2016)

XD

BredliFreak questioned himself doing this seeing as he was a straight male, but realised he ate a Bynoe's gecko and turned female. Boobs started to sprout from his chest, and other things happened. Pushing Rob out of the way, BredliFreak knew the only way to change back to a guy was...


----------



## Herpo (Jan 6, 2016)

(wow, this is twisted)

too hard for him to attempt (sorry, lol) . Embracing his new found gender, Bredli began to slowly pick off his enemies, who refused to hit a girl. Robthegeek rose, armed with a...


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 6, 2016)

A cephalopod Japanese porn star (lol sorry), to uncover his true power to molest. Bredli screamed in pain as *}%}%#*}*{^}^ (too inappropriate). The morons had triumphed over APS. Dead reptile carcasses scattered the room. The battered BredliFreak moaned in pain. However, Fuscus decided to lead the charge to find ianinoz's secret base, which was located in...

Try to keep it M... Ok? Lol never mind this is APS


----------



## Herpo (Jan 10, 2016)

Finland. The cold climate prevented any reptiles coming, so we parted ways with Danny and his Chameleon. The first thing we decided to do was...


----------



## LiasisBoss (Jan 11, 2016)

To change BredliFreaks gender to at least Unknown but hopefully male. The APS members tried so hard and got so far but in the end it didn't even matter. After hours of trying BredliFreak conveniently vomited out the Bynoes Gecko. Now that was settled, the next thing we had to do was...


----------



## arevenant (Jan 13, 2016)

Sacrifice him and end this terrible tale.


----------



## Herpo (Jan 13, 2016)

(buzzkill)

But as we raised the blade at his throat, we began to rethink this. This wasn't the way to go. So instead, we slashed away Bredli's bonds, deciding instead to resume our seach for the Shovel Wielders. And so we mounted our...


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 13, 2016)

arevenant said:


> Sacrifice him and end this terrible tale.



Oh noes a full stopses. We are doomed! Anyway I'd come back as a ghost. "Use the force Herpo"

Ayyy Herpo, thanks for the save pal!

Corroborree frogs, as they were adapted to the cool alpine weather and being a Canberran, Bredli had fellow Capitalians who were studying them. As we hopped towards the secret base, we dodged through the auto-shovel turrets and into the large vault door. When it opened, we were greeted with...


----------



## LiasisBoss (Jan 13, 2016)

The potato eating sausage. Everyone gasped the sausage had betrayed them. Another thing they noticed was that he had turned into a ninja he had a katana and a black belt and.. "That's not a black belt Its a spotted black snake" the ninja sausage instead of doing the obvious katana swing threw the snake which passed Them and safely landed on a basking rock then the ninja...


----------



## Herpo (Jan 13, 2016)

Ran at the APS crew, knocking a few out of the way, heading for one person; Bredli. Katana trained forwards, the sausage went to run him through, before an ever hungry LiasisBoss charged, devouring it. But our victory was short lived, for as our comrades rose, so to did a new threat. It was...


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 15, 2016)

The ShovelMech69000, a giant mech that was constructed by the shovel wielders. It was 16ft tall, and had a large claw on one arm and a shovel on the other. A group of ex-veterans who were once revered on APS started attacking the mech. However, Moosenoose and Slim6y were...


----------

